# New Terraria 1.2 Teaser Map



## Rydian (Jul 6, 2013)

Redigit has posted a map taken from the in-progress Terraria 1.2 update as a teaser and more information.

Looking at the map, the first thing that pops out is the addition of a blue-themed area (akin to the jungle), I'm guessing this is the new ice area.  Closer inspection, however, reveals dungeon-like constructions in certain places (though smaller than "The Dungeon" itself).

Also of note is the underworld has hollow portions that aren't just unbreached buildings.



			
				Redigit said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, Happy 4th of July! Here is a little teaser for you!





Spoiler











Source


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow, so many new kinds of biomes, one that looks like underground ice caverns, a few pockets in the underground jungle that look like golden temples? Are these golden sections actually a third kind of fluid?
Many curious purple underground areas, are they possibly corrupted sections or something different?
Just east to the lowest point of the dungeon is an irregular looking areas too, I wonder what that holds.
You can see the cloud islands are now made out of clouds too.

There's also the player icon next to the guide icon, a new kind of armour? Is it possible an indication that Terraria will feature an in-game map of sorts now?


----------



## macmanhigh (Jul 6, 2013)

I want my Vita version now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm getting a broken image :C


----------



## DaggerV (Jul 6, 2013)

That image just blew my mind. I've played the crap out of this game, but never made it that far really?


----------



## Walker D (Jul 7, 2013)

Rydian :


```
You used this for the IMG spoiler:
http://postimg.org/image/wruec971j/full/
 
use this:
http://s15.postimg.org/uain4zn55/Map.png
```


----------

